# joing the reserves medic



## Medicman (30 May 2004)

I am currently in the process of joining the Medical unit for the reserves> Just wondering a few questions. If I am taking a Paramedic course at college would the Medics be good experience and how hard is BMQ. I can do all the physical pushups, situps and the running. I am still having trouble with chinups and sometimes the pushups. 

Any info on how to train to get that area of the physical better? 

Thanks


----------



## phalen (30 May 2004)

try doing as many pushups as u can every commercial break for couple hours. same for situps.
and just try to run as much as possible

i was told by the recruiter that did my interview to be able to do 50 push-ups, 50 sit-ups and run 5k ez before bmq


----------



## George Wallace (30 May 2004)

phalen said:
			
		

> i was told by the recruiter that did my interview to be able to do 50 push-ups, 50 sit-ups and run 5k ez before bmq



50....Your Recruiter is a Saddist.

If you can do 50 of each and run you are going to pass with flying colours.  That is the Max Req on part of the Cooper's Test and there really is no requirement to do that many.....honestly.  35 is a 'Respectable' number.

Gw


----------



## RebornXmetalhead (31 May 2004)

I used to be able to do 50 pushups (last year when I trained often)
50 pushups is easy for me, even today.

Running... no way haha, I suck at running, because I know I'm doing something wrong when I wrong (either breath with chest and have tense fists, instead of having upper body relaxed and breathing from belly... etc)

Just start with 20 pushups sets as often as you can. After a week, do 30. You can quickly go up till you reach 50.

I wouldn't recommend doing 50 pushups - 50 situps and then run 5k because you'll probably be very tired after all that. But if you can do it... kudos to you.


----------



## Fraser.g (31 May 2004)

In the reserves and the majority of the Reg Force, the qualification of Paramedic will do you in good standing. This is asuming that we are talking the same language. 

The Regular Force now traines their QL 3 to the civilian equivilent of primary care paramedic (PCP). 

The Reserve train to the Emergancy Medical Responder level (EMR).

Both the regular forces and reserve also train to work in a clinical setting as well as in the field.

If you hold more than the above stated levels you will be utilized to your trained level once the area surg. has written off your qualifications. This has to be done on a yearly basis to keep your advanced status. You also have to keep in mind that the mission of the army medic and civi emt are quite different.

The civilians mission is to preserve life and limb through interventions.
The Army mission is to preserve manpower.
Subtle but a real difference.


----------



## Medicman (31 May 2004)

As for the poushups I can't do them straight on the floor yet. SOmeone told me to use the stairs and work my way to the floor. I am on 30 pushups on the 2nd step and 20 on the first step and 10 straight on the floor. Thanks for all the Info. 

RN RPN Thanks for the info as well. When I finish the pcp course I am going to be attending the acp course. Hopefully this will help me in the future.


----------



## Fraser.g (1 Jun 2004)

I believe you have to get some call time under your belt before you can do your PCP Advanced. It will put you in good standing in your unit once you have gone through basic etc.

Remember to submit all your diplomas and certificates to your OR in September.


----------



## Medicman (1 Jun 2004)

Thanks for the infor. Yup sometime before my ACP that is for sure.  At least it is somewhat the same field. Thanks


----------

